# Slideshows



## N+13 (Mar 4, 2018)

Operating System:Mac High Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):Classic CC 2015.12

Slideshow:  "Manual mode does not support these settings?"  I've unchecked everything and still can't run a slide show without timing.  What am I missing?  Thanks for any help


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 5, 2018)

In the Playback panel, with it changed from Manual to Automatic - it works then? I appreciate that isn't what you're trying to do (you want manual advance of slides, yes?) but wanted to check inherently it works

Paul


----------



## N+13 (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks for responding, Paul.  Yes, automatic does play a slide show.


----------



## Jimmsp (Mar 6, 2018)

N+13 said:


> Operating System:Mac High Sierra
> Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):Classic CC 2015.12
> 
> Slideshow:  "Manual mode does not support these settings?"  I've unchecked everything and still can't run a slide show without timing.  What am I missing?  Thanks for any help



What happens when you try? What happens when you try Preview ?  What happens when you try Play ?

How many photos for the slides?  jpegs? raw? tiff? 
What about a smaller number, like 10?  What is your quality setting?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 6, 2018)

N+13 said:


> Thanks for responding, Paul.  Yes, automatic does play a slide show.



Okay. So, I get the exact same message when I try Manual too (file types seem irrelevant, I tried with a selection of raw, tiff, jpg)

However, they do display fine - so for example select several images, then 'F' so the slide fills the screen, then I can use the right / left arrow kets to run through the images selected

What happens when you try this? (I appreciate that doesn't make sense of the message mind!)

Paul


----------



## Jimmsp (Mar 6, 2018)

I guess I am missing something.  I get both modes to work (and they worked in 2015.x). 
What does the message say?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 6, 2018)

I have no trouble with Manual, either. Perhaps it's a Mac thing.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 6, 2018)

Jimmsp said:


> I guess I am missing something.  I get both modes to work (and they worked in 2015.x).
> What does the message say?



As in the first post: Manual mode does not support these settings

Hal, works fine for me too on Auto and Manual (Mac) but message is displayed

Paul


----------



## Jimmsp (Mar 6, 2018)

Paul McFarlane said:


> As in the first post: Manual mode does not support these settings
> 
> Hal, works fine for me too on Auto and Manual (Mac) but message is displayed
> 
> Paul


 Sorry - I don't view this as a "message" as to when it doesn't work. This is always present (in the Windows version). That refers to the fact that the following two options of "repeat slideshow" and "random order" do not work in manual mode.
I thought you were referring to an error message. So what happens when you press Play when you are in manual mode?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 6, 2018)

Jimmsp said:


> Sorry - I don't view this as a "message" as to when it doesn't work. This is always present (in the Windows version). That refers to the fact that the following two options of "repeat slideshow" and "random order" do not work in manual mode.
> I thought you were referring to an error message. So what happens when you press Play when you are in manual mode?



Jim,

For me you are so right! Doesn't help our friend with the actual post though, who gets the message (and now I concur it's a note not an error) who can't run Manual without timing

Paul


----------



## Jimmsp (Mar 6, 2018)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Jim,
> 
> For me you are so right! Doesn't help our friend with the actual post though, who gets the message (and now I concur it's a note not an error) who can't run Manual without timing
> 
> Paul



But I would still like to know - what happens when he has those buttons unchecked and he presses Play.  Does the system just sit still, ie, nothing happens?
When he says "can't run without timing", does he mean he is the automatic mode? or does his system run in manual with the timing option checked and actually acts like auto?


----------



## N+13 (Mar 7, 2018)

This is more than a little embarrassing.  I never tried.  I saw the message (see above) and did not try it anyway.  My apologies and thanks for calling me out.  Will do better next time.


----------



## Jimmsp (Mar 7, 2018)

N+13 said:


> This is more than a little embarrassing.  I never tried.  I saw the message (see above) and did not try it anyway.  My apologies and thanks for calling me out.  Will do better next time.


Not calling you out. Just trying to understand the situation so we can help.


----------

